# Karpfen: modrigen Geschmack loswerden



## Wertachfischer_KF (11. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mit der Friedfischangelei habe ich dieses Jahr erst so richtig begonnen. Bisher habe ich ausschließlich auf Raubfisch geangelt. Bei Forelle, Hecht und Co. ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, dass das Fleisch modrig schmeckt. Gestern hatte ich erstmals einen Karpfen zubereitet (in kleinere Stück zerteilt, in Mehl, Ei und Semmelbrösel gewendet und in Butterschmalz rausgebraten). Alle Esser waren sich einig, dass der Fisch einen modrigen Geschmack hat. Irgendwie hat man richtig den See geschmeckt, in dem der Karpfen gelebt hat. Da der Karpfen ständig im Boden wühlt und dabei sicherlich auch mal Schlamm schluckt, ist dieses „Aroma“ ja auch nachvollziehbar. 

Der Karpfen hatte lediglich 1,8 Kilo - es war also kein besonders altes Exemplar. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob man gegen diesen modrigen Geschmack irgendetwas unternehmen kann. Habe schon einmal gehört, man soll den lebendigen Karpfen einige Tage lang in der Badewanne wässern. Diese Methode erscheint mir jedoch unter den Aspekten Tierschutz und Praktikabilität wenig sinnvoll.

Eventuell hat ja jemand einen Tipp, wie man den Geschmack etwas sauberer bekommt. In fränkischen Gasthöfen esse ich sehr gerne gebackenen Karpfen. Dort ist mir noch nie ein negativer Geschmack aufgefallen. Vermute jedoch, dass die Zuchtkarpfen aus besserem Wasser kommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Juli 2021)

Nimm es einfach als Erfahrung, aus torfigen, schlammigen oder dunklen Gewässern besser keine Karpfen entnehmen. Mein erster Moorkarpfen war im Allgäu, Hochmoorteich. Den hätte man auch noch einen Monat wässern können, das hätte wohl nichts genützt. Aber alle wollten ja frischen Fisch für den Abend vom Grill haben. Ergebnis, nicht essbar.


----------



## Ponton (11. Juli 2021)

Badewanne oder Pool (kein chlor) wenn du karpfen aus dunklem Wasser mitnimmst.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (11. Juli 2021)

Ponton schrieb:


> Badewanne oder Pool (kein chlor) wenn du karpfen aus dunklem Wasser mitnimmst.


Wie lange sollte der Fisch denn in der Wanne schwimmen? Wie bereits oben geschrieben bin ich sehr skeptisch, ob das für das Tier so gut ist. Außerdem müsste ich den Karpfen ja lebend in einer geschlossenen Box nachhause transportieren. Was den Aufwand betrifft, erscheint mir diese Lösung nicht sonderlich praktikabel.


----------



## Ponton (11. Juli 2021)

Das hängt davon ab wie "vermoort" dein Gewässer ist. Ansonsten kann ein karpfen einiges ab , den kannst du lebend in ein nasses Handtuch wickeln und im Auto mitnehmen (je nach Größe im Eimer oder kübel nicht in ner Plastik tute)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Juli 2021)

Ich habe vor langer Zeit einmal geräucherte Karpfenkottelets gegessen, die waren sehr lecker.
Vielleicht bringt das Räuchern etwas, um den modrigen Geschmack zu überdecken? Weiß das wer genau?


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Juli 2021)

Nur weil ein Karpfen das abkann, muss man es dem Tier doch noch lange nicht antun. Sowohl den Transport im Handtuch, als auch das Hältern in einer Badewanne, halte ich für nicht korrekt. 
Es soll ja jeder gern mit seinen gefangen Fischen machen was er möchte, aber es sollte schon halbwegs schonend für den Fisch sein. So eine Badewanne hat ja nicht einmal den Platz eines zugelassenen Setzkeschers. Das sollte nicht für mehrere Tage die Heimat eines Karpfens sein.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Juli 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Karpfen das abkann, muss man es dem Tier doch noch lange nicht antun. Sowohl den Transport im Handtuch, als auch das Hältern in einer Badewanne, halte ich für nicht korrekt.
> Es soll ja jeder gern mit seinen gefangen Fischen machen was er möchte, aber es sollte schon halbwegs schonend für den Fisch sein. So eine Badewanne hat ja nicht einmal den Platz eines zugelassenen Setzkeschers. Das sollte nicht für mehrere Tage die Heimat eines Karpfens sein.


Wenn ich mich da Stunden lang reinlegen kann, sollten Tage für eine Karpfen kein Problem sein.


----------



## Ponton (11. Juli 2021)

3 liter pro 15 cm 


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich da Stunden lang reinlegen kann, sollten Tage für eine Karpfen kein Problem sein.


3 liter pro 15 cm Fisch . Da passt sein 1, 8 kg locker in die wanne.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Juli 2021)

Etwas den Hahn tropfen lassen, dann ist der Sauerstoff kein Thema. Hat ja einen Überlauf - die Wanne, (Wenn nicht, die Tür auflassen, dass das Wasser abfließen kann.)
Was denkst du wie die beim Besatz transportiert werden, oder im Flugzeug.


----------



## Mikesch (11. Juli 2021)

Der modrige Geschmack kommt von Blau- u. Braunalgen im Gewässer.
Deren Stoffwechselprodukte lagert der Fisch in seinem Binde- u. Fettgewebe ein.
D. h.: Aus Gewässern mit Blaualgen "moseln" Karpfen, und auch andere Fische, in der warmen Jahreszeit.


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Was denkst du wie die beim Besatz transportiert werden, oder im Flugzeug.


Nur weil das dort so abläuft, muss ich das ja noch lange nicht gut finden oder?


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Juli 2021)

Nein, du kannst das machen wie immer du das willst.
Du wolltest einen Ansatz, jetzt hast du ihn.
 Ich denk zwar eh nicht das das groß was bringt. 

Aber wenn das so schlimm wäre, würde man keine Fische besetzen können, was ja auch Blödsinn ist.


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Nein, du kannst das machen wie immer du das willst.
> Du wolltest einen Ansatz, jetzt hast du ihn.
> Ich denk zwar eh nicht das das groß was bringt.
> 
> Aber wenn das so schlimm wäre, würde man keine Fische besetzen können, was ja auch Blödsinn ist.


Ich wollte keinen Ansatz, habe mich hier nur eingemischt 
Ich meinte ja schon, dass die das gut abkönnen, nur auch, dass ich es nicht gut finde. 
Zumal ich den Aufwand, sich einfach ein schönes, klares Gewässer mit sauberem Grund zu suchen, für weitaus geringer halte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Juli 2021)

Einen alten & streng schmeckenden Hammel legt man vor der Zubereitung ja gerne in Buttermilch ein, vielleicht könnte man also mit 4711...?


----------



## Floma (12. Juli 2021)

Karpfen kann immer mal einen "Stich" haben. Bekomme ich beim Zerlegen ein ungutes Gefühl, erhöhe ich das Verhältnis Panade zu Fisch. Also kleinere Fischteile, bis hin zur Pommes und dazu eine knusprige Panade aus Semmelbröse, Panko oder auch mal Cornflakes. Wenn es dann immer noch kein Genuss ist, muss eben die Sweet-Chili Soße auf den Tisch.

Es gibt Gewässer, da nehm ich nur von Winter bis zum frühen Frühling Karpfen mit, da beißen die aber eh kaum. An anderen Gewässern ohne eierfaulen Modergrund und ohne Algen kann ich deutlich länger problemlos Karpfen essen. Fluss ist gefühlt mehr Lotterie.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Juli 2021)

Zwar keine Karpfen aber die Schleien, die ich bisher gegessen habe, hatten allesamt einen einwandfreien Geschmack.
Zufall - da aus unterschiedlichen Gewässern - oder neigen Schleien bzw. ihr Fleisch nicht so stark zu einem moderigen Geschmack?
Beide Fischarten leben am Grund und durchwühlen den Boden nach Fressbarem.

Die Konsistenz des Fleisches hat mir bei den Schleien aber auf jeden Fall besser gefallen.


----------



## keinangelprofi (12. Juli 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Nimm es einfach als Erfahrung, aus torfigen, schlammigen oder dunklen Gewässern besser keine Karpfen entnehmen


Im ersten Antwort Satz meiner Meinung nach bereits die Quintessenz.
 Bin nicht so der große Karpfenesser aber Nach meiner Erfahrungwenn man aus Gewässern mit Zu- und Ablauf oder kleineren Fließgewässern Karpfen mitnimmt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein genießbares Exemplar zu erwischen größer als in Tümpeln im Wald.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juli 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Der modrige Geschmack kommt von Blau- u. Braunalgen im Gewässer.
> Deren Stoffwechselprodukte lagert der Fisch in seinem Binde- u. Fettgewebe ein.
> D. h.: Aus Gewässern mit Blaualgen "moseln" Karpfen, und auch andere Fische, in der warmen Jahreszeit.


Hallo,

das ist richtig, hat mit Schlamm etc. nichts zu tun. Deshalb kommen im "Karpfenland" Franken im Sommer auch keine Karpfen auf den Tisch. Nur in Monaten mit einem "R" im Namen, also von September bis April. Alte fränkische Karpfenweisheit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juli 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Eventuell hat ja jemand einen Tipp, wie man den Geschmack etwas sauberer bekommt. In fränkischen Gasthöfen esse ich sehr gerne gebackenen Karpfen. Dort ist mir noch nie ein negativer Geschmack aufgefallen. Vermute jedoch, dass die Zuchtkarpfen aus besserem Wasser kommen.


Hallo,

Du wirst im Frankenland aber auch nie einen Karpfen im Juli serviert bekommen. Siehe auch meinen Beitrag Nr. 19.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> ...  oder neigen Schleien bzw. ihr Fleisch nicht so stark zu einem moderigen Geschmack?
> Beide Fischarten leben am Grund und durchwühlen den Boden nach Fressbarem.


Scheie können genau so modrig schmecken. Hab ich schon gehabt. 
Bei Fischen die modrig schmecken, bringt ablaufen in der Wanne gar nix. 

Kann mich noch gut an meine Kindheit erinnern, da schwamm vor Silvester immer ein Karpfen in der Wanne ... warum das nun heute nicht mehr gehen soll??? Schöne neue Zeit  ...


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Kann mich noch gut an meine Kindheit erinnern, da schwamm vor Silvester immer ein Karpfen in der Wanne ... warum das nun heute nicht mehr gehen soll??? Schöne neue Zeit ...


Früher waren es die Zinkwannen. Die waren für das Tierwohl viel besser geeignet.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Juli 2021)

Ich denke, das Problem liegt am Gewässer.

Ein Karpfen aus einem klaren Baggersee schmeckt einfach besser, als aus einem verschlammten Dorfteich oder eutrophen Fluss.

Das ist (m)eine einfache Erklärung/Erfahrung.

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Problem liegt am Gewässer.
> 
> Ein Karpfen aus einem klaren Baggersee schmeckt einfach besser, als aus einem verschlammten Dorfteich oder eutrophen Fluss.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich esse auch lieber einen Karpfen aus einem klareren Gewässer, aber die Karpfen im Fränkischen, welche Wertachfischer_KF im ersten Beitrag ja lobt, sind alle aus relativ flachen, und mehr oder weniger schlammreichen Zuchtteichen.
Wir hatten früher auch zwei Teiche und die Hälfte der Fische ging gleich beim Abfischen an Leute aus der näheren Umgebung, welche die gleich am Weiher abholten und wurden auf Wunsch auch gleich, nach dem Töten, halbiert (ist für nicht so Geübte etwas schwierig) da hörte man nie, dass die modrig geschmeckt hätten.
Übrigens bin ich aus diesem Grund (Karpfen im Überfluss) nie ein richtiger Ansitzangler geworden, da mein Vater sehr gerne Karpfen aß, gab es von September an, bis weit in den Herbst hinein, jede Woche mindestens einmal Karpfen. Mir wuchsen, glaube ich, schon Kiemen  .
Als ich der heimatlichen Küche entflohen bin, schaute ich erstmal für so zehn Jahre keinen Karpfen mehr an und selbst heute, 50 Jahre später, reichen mir ein/zwei Karpfen zum Essen im Jahr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trickyfisher (16. Juli 2021)

*Hi Kollegen
Es gibt da einen ganz einfachen Trick, einfach die Stücke odet Filets ordentlich mit Zitronensaft einreiben, in Frischhaltefolie wickeln und für ein paar Stunden in den Kühlschrank legen, der Modrige Geschmack ist weg.
Hat etwas mit der Denaturierung bestimmter Eiweisse durch die Säure zutun, der Karpfen schmeckt nachher vorzüglich.*


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Juli 2021)

@ Trickyfisher 
selber schon gemacht, oder nur vom hörensagen ?


----------



## Trickyfisher (17. Juli 2021)

Nein, keine Höhrensagen, mache ich immer so. Kann sein, dass das nicht mit jeden Karpfen aus jeden Teich so funktioniert aber mit den Fischen aus meinen Wasser hilfts.
Und es ist ja kein Aufwand, einfach mal versuchen.
Nutzts nix, schads nix.


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. Juli 2021)

Wenn Blaualgen im Wasser sind kann man die Fische direkt an die Katze verfüttern das bekommt man nicht raus.


----------



## Tobias85 (17. Juli 2021)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Nein, keine Höhrensagen, mache ich immer so. Kann sein, dass das nicht mit jeden Karpfen aus jeden Teich so funktioniert aber mit den Fischen aus meinen Wasser hilfts.


Schmecken sie denn muffig, wenn du es nicht tun würdest? Oder kanns sein, dass die Fische in deinen Gewässern einfach generell nicht so modern?

Der Modergeschmack kommt ja vom Methylisoborneol aus Blaualgen. Generell ist es möglich, dass Zitronensaft einen Einfluss darauf hat, wie flüchtig das Zeug ist. Wäre das gleiche chemischen Prinzip (Protonierung) wie beim Geruch von verrottendem Fisch (Trimethylamin), der in der Küche ja auch mit Zitronensaft gebunden wird. Aber Trimethylamin schmecken wir nicht, wir müssen es nur von der Nase fernhalten, das klappt prima durch das Protonieren. Den Modergeschmack schmecken wir aber mit der Zunge. Und da die Moder-Moleküle dabei weiter im Fleisch bleiben und die Protonierung bei anderen pH-Werten (Speichel) auch umkehrbar ist, ...


----------



## Verstrahlt (17. Juli 2021)

Oh ein Chemiker  
ich hab Forellen aus nem Teich mit Blaualgen in Zitronensaft eingelegt und es hat nichts gebracht :-/ seitdem versuch ich es garnicht mehr.
Man Könnte wie die Thai`s den Fisch so scharf würzen das man das Modrige nichtmehr schmeckt ;D aber ob man das will ist ne andere frage


----------



## Tobias85 (17. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Man Könnte wie die Thai`s den Fisch so scharf würzen das man das Modrige nichtmehr schmeckt ;D


Oder wie meine Schwester einfach ALLES in Knobi und Ketchup ertränken


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Wenn Blaualgen im Wasser sind kann man die Fisch*e direkt an die Katze verfüttern* das bekommt man nicht raus.



Dann besser direkt zurücksetzen.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juli 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oder wie meine Schwester einfach ALLES in Knobi und Ketchup ertränken


Vorsicht bei so einer Schwester, nicht zu nahe treten, vor allem, nicht ungeduscht.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juli 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Oder wie meine Schwester einfach ALLES in Knobi und Ketchup ertränken


Hallo,

Ketchup auf Karpfen - dafür gibts in Franken mindestens lebenslänglich  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------

